# Need help, Catfish swallowing hook



## volfan (Sep 28, 2007)

I need help finding an answer to this problem. We have a pond stock with about 2 lb. catfish. We have been trying to release what we catch to let them grow some more and also to let them spawn. We are getting a lot of gut hooks. I have put circle hooks on all the rods. If anyone has any ideas or secrets I would appreciate the info.


----------



## pmurphy (Aug 24, 2009)

Well first thing I would do is use barbless hooks. No need to buy more hooks just take a pair of pliers and flatten the barb on the hooks you already have. This will make removal much more easy. Also you could go up a hook size and make sure you keep a tight line so you know exactly when the fish is biting. Don't give him a long time to take the bait. Hope this helps.


----------



## volfan (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks,
We have tried everthing you suggested, except going to a larger hook. Think I'll go from a 1/0 to a 3/0.


----------



## RickD (Jul 28, 2009)

I do a lot of catfishin' and use a 2/0 circle hook, and it hooks them in the lip every time..........it will even hold a 24 #r I caught last week...........no hookset, just reel.........maybe you are letting them play with it too long?


----------



## 1bandit (Jul 17, 2009)

Circle hooks are not all the same. A lot of the large gap and offset hooks will gut hook fish. Try some mustads


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Youre not doing it right. Keep a tight line and set the hook as soon as you feel the bite to avoid gut hooks. You are letting the fish take the bait and swallow it before you set the hook. If you have to, use a really heavy weight to make it easier to keep a tight line until you get use to feeling the bite and setting the hook.


----------

